# Bull Red Report Port O'Connor, TX; 11/7/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 1 of 3 with these boys from North Texas started and ended with a bang! The bulls were hungry today, and now we are gearing up for 2 days of wade fishing. Tomorrow's conditions look good and the pre-front bite should turn on. As for bull dates I only have 5 dates left in November (18,19,21,22,23). If interested in some great fall action chasing bulls or wading in Seadrift give me a call.


----------

